# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Тормозиться работа компьютера (заявка №39314)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Комп стал сильно тормозить,окна -папки открываются медленно.Игра флет аут,которая раньше хорошо работала тормозит.
Дата обращения: 24.11.2010 17:42:44
Номер заявки: 39314

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*25.11.2010 22:10:06* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *D:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\xsxtiba.dll* - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic
 размер: 49152 байт дата файла: 22.11.2010 22:45:52 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.PWS.Vkontakte.234; VBA32: Зловред Trojan-Inject.Agent.01185; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5202432; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/TrojanDownloader.Agent.QJE trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen

----------


## CyberHelper

25.11.2010 23:09:08 лечение успешно завершено

----------

